# Monster trucks



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

A few pics of some monster trucks i made.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, those are incredible. I love the trucks and love the wheels. Fantastic work.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Those are really cool. I wouldn't mind giving one of those a try.


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Nicely done. I'm moved to try and build one. How did you cut the tires? Not sure I can do that - for that matter, not sure I can do the body. Ralph


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Art Rafael said:


> Nicely done. I'm moved to try and build one. How did you cut the tires? Not sure I can do that - for that matter, not sure I can do the body. Ralph


Would you be willing to do a build thread on these trucks with an emphasis on the tires/wheels. Specifically, how do you do the angle of grooves and how do you determine the distance between grooves to have then turn out correctly spaced all the way around. 

Thanks.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

You've done a fine job on these. Did you sell off all of the semis yet (If memory serves me, that's what your last batch was)?


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

The plans are from wood magazine they explain how to do the wheels.
Have not sold anything yet. first craft show is labor day.
Maybe someone will stop by before then.
Have 1 customer looking but no sale yet.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

croaker said:


> The plans are from wood magazine they explain how to do the wheels.
> Have not sold anything yet. first craft show is labor day.
> Maybe someone will stop by before then.
> Have 1 customer looking but no sale yet.


Best of luck to you. I hope you sell a bunch of them. Don't sell yourself short though I remember you were pricing your other trucks really low. Be sure to cover your time, materials PLUS enough profit to make it worth your efforts.

I plan to start selling at shows like that next year.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

croaker said:


> The plans are from wood magazine they explain how to do the wheels.


Would you post which issue that is? Thanks.

Mark


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I got three grandboys who want one NOW!! I guess is is off to the wood shop!


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Burb said:


> Would you be willing to do a build thread on these trucks with an emphasis on the tires/wheels. Specifically, how do you do the angle of grooves and how do you determine the distance between grooves to have then turn out correctly spaced all the way around.
> 
> Thanks.


 
If you look closely you will see that the wheels are two pieces that were glued together after the fact...

That makes it a LOT easier in my opinion. :yes:

A solid wheel done like that would involve 'Jedi' skills for sure. 

Great project here - Not discounting that in any way... :no:


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

OnealWoodworking said:


> If you look closely you will see that the wheels are two pieces that were glued together after the fact...
> 
> That makes it a LOT easier in my opinion. :yes:
> 
> ...


I did notice the 2 pieces. My biggest was how were ten angled cuts made? Also, how we're they spaced properly? 

I'd really like to try and make one of these.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Issue was june 1990
There is a pattern that you use to mark lines on the tire.
Next you make a jig to attach to miter gauge.
Then you set miter gauge to 15 degree angle and cut slots.
Have to cuts slots for right and left side of tire.
Hope this helps.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Burb said:


> I did notice the 2 pieces. My biggest was how were ten angled cuts made? Also, how we're they spaced properly?
> 
> I'd really like to try and make one of these.


If you go to Kenbo and buggymans hummer build thread, in posts 379-380 (on page 19), you will see how Kenbo made his... I think to make the treads face opposite directions, you just adjust the miter gauge the other direction.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

thegrgyle said:


> If you go to Kenbo and buggymans hummer build thread, in posts 379-380 (on page 19), you will see how Kenbo made his... I think to make the treads face opposite directions, you just adjust the miter gauge the other direction.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Actually, that helps alot. After following your link, I suddenly remember reading Ken's posts about that. 

I appreciate your efforts!!


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Burb said:


> I did notice the 2 pieces. My biggest was how were ten angled cuts made? *Also, how we're they spaced properly? *
> 
> I'd really like to try and make one of these.


 
When trying to lay out proper spacing - First thing you have to is figure out how long your 'space' is that you need to divide into segments...

For a project like this you would need to measure the distance around the wheel. If your wife has a sewing kit you could use 'her' tape measure for this. It is likely a seamstress tape and will easily measure around a curve. (or you could wrap a piece of tape around the wheel - mark it - remove it - and then measure the length of tape...)

Once you have your total distance - You subtract the total thickness of ALL of the cuts you intend to make from that... (for example: If you are using a 1/8" blade and plan to make 8 cuts in the outside of the wheels - That adds up to 1 inch - You subtract this 1" of total 'cuts' from the outside diameter of the wheel)

You then divide this number by the number of spaces between the cuts to get the actual distance of your spacing...

Example: You have a 9" wheel and plan to make 8 cuts in it that are each 1/8th of an inch wide... 9" - (8 x 1/8") = 8" then take that 8" and divide by the number of spaces 8 / 8 = 1" Your 'spaces' will all be exactly one inch wide with 8 cuts (of 1/8th inch each) on a 9 inch diameter wheel...

Example 2: You have a 10' wheel and plan to use a 1/16th blade to make your cuts with... You plan to make 16 cuts total in the wheel... 

10" - (16 x 1/16 = 1) = 9 / (number of spaces is 16) = .5625 inches for each 'space'...

:thumbsup:

If none of that makes any sence let me know and I will try to explain better... Not a problem. :smile:


If you need help converting fractions to decimals or decimals to fractions - I can help you with that as well. You dont 'need' a calculator to do this stuff - It is all simple math... (seriously) :yes:


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

OnealWoodworking said:


> When trying to lay out proper spacing - First thing you have to is figure out how long your 'space' is that you need to divide into segments...
> 
> For a project like this you would need to measure the distance around the wheel. If your wife has a sewing kit you could use 'her' tape measure for this. It is likely a seamstress tape and will easily measure around a curve. (or you could wrap a piece of tape around the wheel - mark it - remove it - and then measure the length of tape...)
> 
> ...


 Actually that all makes sense to me. I was actually thinking that might be a method and you proved me right. I think another method would be to find the center, and break it into segments based on degrees of the 360 circle. For example, a mark/tread every 36 degrees would be 10 cuts.

Mark


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*me too*



Burb said:


> Would you be willing to do a build thread on these trucks with an emphasis on the tires/wheels. *Specifically, how* *do you do the angle of grooves* and how do you determine the distance between grooves to have then turn out correctly spaced all the way around.
> 
> Thanks.


I'd like to see the jig or the method for cutting the grooves uniformly deep and at the same precise angle.... I'm not coming up with anything simple myself. :no:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> I'd like to see the jig or the method for cutting the grooves uniformly deep and at the same precise angle.... I'm not coming up with anything simple myself. :no:


See post 14 of this thread


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Burb said:


> Actually that all makes sense to me. I was actually thinking that might be a method and you proved me right. I think another method would be to find the center, and break it into segments based on degrees of the 360 circle. For example, a mark/tread every 36 degrees would be 10 cuts.
> 
> Mark


 
The math becomes more difficult when talking about 'degrees' and 'circles'...

This gets simple when talking about a straight line measurement and dividing it into segments (minus the blade thickness)...

:yes:


FWIW - I aint 'skeert' of circles but I know how to make stuff easy on myself when possible... :thumbsup:


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> I'd like to see the jig or the method for cutting the grooves uniformly deep and at the same precise angle.... I'm not coming up with anything simple myself. :no:


Another member replied and gave you a link (that WAS A GOOD WAY to do 'one' wheel BTW)



I woud not have done it like that for so many wheels personally... :no:







I would have done 20 wheels at one time (on the tablesaw like he did - but MORE wheels)... :yes:

Imagine a box built to hold 20 wheels stacked together side to side but at a slight angle... Box feeds at 90 degrees and is just a square 'box' but has shims/blocks that hold wheels at the angle you want...

You use some micro pin nails to hold them together and keep them from moving/turning during the cutting...

You pass this 'box' holding the wheels across the blade to make your cuts and then rotate the wheels (wheel 'assembly' I should say because they are all 'micropinned' together...) however much you need before cutting again... And again... And again... And again... :yes:

You never have to move the table saw fence during this process...

You are simply moving a 'box' that is holding the wheels in the 'correct' position while you make your cuts. The only thing you have to worry about is how much you 'turn' the wheel 'assembly' before you make the next cut... :yes: 

One at a time would take forever. Not my cup of tea... :no:

The micro nails WOULD hold for this sort of cutting (and at this depth) and would NOT hurt a 'good' carbide blade in any way...




'Good' dogs should NOT eat your cat unless you tell them it is 'cool'...


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Just step it off with a pair of dividers and you'll have it done in a minute without concerning yourself with any calculations whatsoever.

The thread cutting jig just needs something to hold the wheel (on a center pin) at an angle to the blade. Then the jig would slide along a fence or in a miter slot. After each cut you rotate the wheel to the next step, clamp, make the cut. Advance to next position, clamp, cut...


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Here are pics of the marking jig and the jig for the table saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*very simple and very effective jig*

:thumbsup::thumbsup: thanks for the photos.:smile:


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

In the July 2013 issue of Woodcraft Magazine, they show how to make these tires' which are the same for the front-end loader. Looks like the same jig. I think I'm goint to try and make the tires just cause they look cool.

Mark


----------

